# What would make you leave?



## Jeffrey94

First I will apologize if this is not in the correct thread. 

Ok. Now I've been thinking about prepping for a very long time and I have just recently wanted to to start. You usually have to have a good reason to start you know in case of a tornado or some kind of natural disaster or something like that. You have a purpose for this. When I think of prepping I usually think of bugging out it may not be every case but that's usually what I think of. So my question is what could or would happen to make you have to bug out of your home and never return? I live in the suburbs and about 15-20 minutes depending how fast you drive lol from a major city. I think about this kind of stuff a lot so what would happen to make me have to leave and never return? I also rent I don't own my own home so modifying my house and stuff wouldn't be as realistic for me lol. Don't know if that means much but just thought I'd include it.


----------



## sideKahr

Meltdown of the two nuclear reactors 50 miles upwind of me. That's really the only thing I would bug out for. I live on a hilltop, so no floods. Tornadoes are almost non-existent here. Forget FEMA camps for a bio weapon refuge, I'm better off at home. I guess a county-wide fire storm would get me truckin'. But I'm pretty well prepped for most threats, and will fight to the death at my bug-in.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My wife and I worked hard all our lives to enable us to be where we are now.
On our own little farm that is all paid for. 
We both grew up and lived in highly populated areas, and our dream had been to get out to the country for a long time.
So, I guess you could say we bugged out over 20 years ago. Before the Y2K scare, actually.

If I were you, I would continue to rent, save every penny possible, and find a job and property in a small town.


----------



## Chipper

Like the others said, NOTHING will make me leave. I'll die here well fed and armed. Not running scared trying to survive.


----------



## Smitty901

Last stand is here. If we can not hold on here where could we?. We are not in a city, we know how to do what must be done. We know how to and are prepared to protect it.
What would make us leave nothing short of God.


----------



## rstanek

I would have to be forced out ,be it directly or a nearby event to happen that would directly effect me.


----------



## dwight55

At 72 years of age, . . . bugging out on Friday with the garbage to go to the road, . . . I take the station wagon, . . . and then rest for a half hour after I get back.

I am in all liklihood gonna be taken feet first from here.

Now of course if the place got flattened by a twister or something like that, . . . yeah, . . . I'd move somewhere, . . . but it would be against my wishes, . . . and as soon as I could build a place to come back to, . . . I'm back here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RJAMES

Foreign army invading, Large roving rioting mob. I am as much a homesteader as I am a prepper I am not planing on moving. 

Flooding is not a problem for me I have a part of my pasture on my farm that will but the whole thing and the house never. Heavy snow, ice , cold got plenty of ways to heat. power outage- got generators and solar, Earth quake I just have to repair , maybe live in the camper or a tent for a while. Economic breakdown we can eat. Loss of public water / rural water we have filters , ponds, a stream and a well. Tornado just have to rebuild. 


Now war raging on the door step I plan on being gone.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Im renting now and it isnt the best place to stay but I live and die by the sword come what may, my wife and I will hold the fort until the Almighty calls us and our daughter home

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Smitty901

Getting the 308's out tomorrow. One of my sons coming. Work on stand of range a bit. We are staying as I said.


----------



## tango

Fire is about the only thing.
If my house was in imminent danger, I would leave.


----------



## Prepared One

I am staying put. I am in the burbs and own my home. I am prepared if I have to bug out if forced, but it's a last option. I have a location but it's 800 miles, maybe if I see it coming soon enough it's an option. At 57, on the road with just my wife and few supplies, bad odds. More then likely I stay put with my supplies and defenses, try to recruit allies and fight with what I have for as long as I have.


----------



## A Watchman

In the very unlikely event that I run out of ammo. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Real Old Man

We ain't going anywhere because of a SHTF incident. Like others I'm too darned old to get run off by a bunch of city folk or zombies


----------



## Camel923

Like @sidekhar said , only something that irreversibly makes my home uninhabitable.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

we live on a farm.. in the event of an extended FLUSH scenario we stay put.. will have caches around the are for emergency fall-back positions in the event a convoy of tanks comes rollin over the hill, or they start a mile long fire upwind of us... but we are in a position to see that coming and will use guerilla tactics after that and stick around the township wolverine's style..


----------



## Mish

I live...
45 minutes outside Philly
1 1/2 from Baltimore
2+ DC
3 NYC

I'm in hell if the SHTF!! I gotta prepare for both. Realistically, I have a lot of people headed my way.


----------



## Slippy

I've built a homestead on a perfect piece of land and done all I can to secure it. 

Circumstances have made me a hired "gun", hence, I am working out of town. But I've got the ways and means to make it back to my Alamo.

Molon Labe Mother ******!


----------



## Targetshooter

Chipper said:


> Like the others said, NOTHING will make me leave. I'll die here well fed and armed. Not running scared trying to survive.


I agree with you , it's safer at home with everything you need then to bug out and have to find everything .


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Jeffrey94 said:


> So my question is what could or would happen to make you have to bug out of your home and never return?


Not much, I live in the woods so maybe a forest fire. A new government turned tyrannical(If only Hillary would have won). Probably the most serious would be if a nuclear power plant on Michigans border melted down and caused a lot of fallout.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Prepared One said:


> I am staying put. I am in the burbs and own my home. I am prepared if I have to bug out if forced, but it's a last option. I have a location but it's 800 miles, maybe if I see it coming soon enough it's an option. At 57, on the road with just my wife and few supplies, bad odds. More then likely I stay put with my supplies and defenses, try to recruit allies and fight with what I have for as long as I have.


when it comes to natural disasters and SHTFs involving rioting & looting - you're better off staying put and being properly prepped for the situation ....

in regard to the rioting & looting - you could be the deciding factor in the neighborhood surviving - just token resistance has proven positive against the lazy welfare crowd ... in Britain - neighbors manned the street barricade with only pushbrooms to push back the Muslim rioters ....


----------



## 8301

Not much would make me leave. To rural for rioters, not overly close to nuclear blast zones nor am I upwind of much of interest. No flooding, and almost zero earthquake potential. In the unlikely event a tornado or fire got all of the buildings I could easily bring in a mobile home while I rebuild since I have 2 wells and 2 septic systems. In the event the grid went down I have a solar system to power the well pumps ect for several years. In the event of EMP I have basic backups for critical systems, nothing fancy but the water would flow and the perimeter security devices would still function.

And if SHTF truly happened and the cities emptied I'm far enough away to minimize problems The location is off the beaten track and somewhat defensible.

So assuming the tax man don't get me I guess old age may be what makes me leave someday but that's a long ways off.


----------



## paraquack

My basic plan it to bug in. As far as what would make me leave, water lapping at the back door (I live 2657 feet up on a small mountain).


----------



## Jeffrey94

Thanks for all the replies. I'm kinda surprised that most would bug in. I actually got it wrong when I said I live in the subs, after talking to my mom because I'v always been bad mixing up those terms lol. I actually live in a city but it's a smaller city not to far from a major city. Anyhow, it's really made me think twice about bugging out and maybe just prepping to stay in, and if need be that something major would come about, have a plan to bug out. I want to also make a bug out bag for my truck so I'm always prepared. Like one of the comments said, if you can't survive where you live how would you survive somewhere you don't know. Which made a lot of sence. It's not exactly what was said but close lol.


----------



## inceptor

Lot's of people plan on bugging out. They have BOB bags and a plan on how to get out. BUT, what happens after that? They have a good short term solution but what about long term?

I have been prepping for years. Bugging out would mean that I bought enough supplies for someone else to have it good for a while. Nope, I'm here until it's not possible anymore.


----------



## Jeffrey94

That's very true. I would supply my home for some time and then leave if need be.


----------



## Jp4GA

We don't plan on leaving, we are prepping to stay put. However, in the event of SHTF we don't know what we will be facing so we do have bug-out bags and a destination in mind. However, we feel that unless we absolutely have to leave staying put in familiar territory around people we know that know us is the best plan. Those bugging out will have to seek shelter, and can only care a limited amount of supplies. Those who can stay put will have a better go of things and having the home advantage may be all it takes to make it through.


----------



## njnewb

I live in the northwest, and this big quake that is due is supposed to flood everything west of the 5, where I reside. So unless it's damage to the house which is in a suburban town I'm staying in. While I do have alternate locations to bug to, sometimes staying in is better.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301

Think of the refugees who bugged out and where most of them live now. Refugee camps, assuming the government is capable of functioning enough to supply tents and a bit of food.

Or if the government can't supply you with a tent and food you will learn the answer to the eternal question.
Does a bear shit in the woods? You certainly will be.


----------



## Redneck

Jeffrey94 said:


> That's very true. I would supply my home for some time and then leave if need be.


Leave going to where? With what? What happens after a month? 6 months? A year?

Don't get me wrong. Any prepping you do now puts you a bit ahead of the curve and we all start small. Prepping is a journey where you meet one goal, set another goal, meet it... then you find you're an old man.


----------



## Jeffrey94

******* said:


> Jeffrey94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very true. I would supply my home for some time and then leave if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave going to where? With what? What happens after a month? 6 months? A year?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Any prepping you do now puts you a bit ahead of the curve and we all start small. Prepping is a journey where you meet one goal, set another goal, meet it... then you find you're an old man.
Click to expand...

I think about this a lot. If I were to leave my home id probably go to my aunts house or somewhere near there which would be a sportsmans club. There not to far out to the point id be in BFE but there not really close to town neither. Without completely living in the woods and building a cabin and all that fancy stuff, it would feel more like a camping trip, at least in the beginning. Depending on society and how long it takes to rebuild or even at all, I would eventually 1 either build my own shelter and grow plants and such. There's a word for this but I can't quite think of it lol. Or I would just take over a abandoned house lol. I have some ideas so it'll all come together eventually lol.


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> I live...
> 45 minutes outside Philly
> 1 1/2 from Baltimore
> 2+ DC
> 3 NYC
> 
> I'm in hell if the SHTF!! I gotta prepare for both. Realistically, I have a lot of people headed my way.


Mishie .... here it is straight up ... your doomed. Repent now and get the hell out of there.


----------



## 2centprofit

Any type of serious pandemic, imminent rioting, zombies. If the supplies in my home are at risk I'm out. If the shit hits the fan and I'm not comfortable driving 45 minutes to work, then my home isn't safe and I'm out.

People = Threat

The larger group of people the larger the threat. I'll be going out to the country, at least 10 miles from any main interstate or highway.


----------



## No Body

Forest fire. Our place is the bug out location for the rest of the family.


----------



## MisterMills357

I am not leaving, if the dog packs want me, I will be easy to find: I will be the fat old bastard with a .45 Automatic, firing up whatever needs it. There are worse ways to live or die.


----------



## Gunn

Zombie apocalypse, EMP, Nuke or whatever we bug out. I live in a town of 37K with cities bigger to the north and south. We spend our "Off Time" at our BOL now. We have been doing this "Prepping" for over 30 years, since my personal beliefs started going in this direction. My BOL is where everything is. Most of my ammo, firearms, medical, food supplies etc. My BOL is 2 hours by car, 1 long day (I Have Done It Three Times) by bicycle and 5-6 days by foot. I have supplies stashed every 12 miles, food, water and ammo. My BOL sits on a rise so we have full 360 view and an artesian well. It has a log home and we have recently started to add "Container" buildings for kids (Even my Liberal Daughters) and grand kids. I have ALWAYS intended to bug out. By moving where I now live, just made my trip 3 car hours closer. My BOL is where we will move when I retire in 4 years.


----------



## Dr.Death

Other than a horrible natural disaster that levels my house, only a few things would force me to leave. But I do have a plan set aside with a few other individuals. We have "Safe Spaces" (no, not like the Libtards have), in a circular rotation from our properties with hidden caches of supplies and old ice fishing houses. We also have our homes designated in an order if SHTF. We are all heavily armed with a variety of weapons and "other" things. Because we all shoot on various firearm leagues, we all have massive amounts of ammunition and reloaders. Some of us have explosives training, some have extensive medical training. We all have varying skills. Our other areas that are not our homes are essentially old ice fishing houses that even in the dead of winter with -40 degrees and no electricity or fuel, we could easily survive comfortably. We have plenty of food supplies, over a years worth, fresh water is never an issues as there are 1200 lakes in a 35 mile radius and the water tables in most areas range from 2 feet to 15 feet in sandy loom soil. 

I myself have 4 different well systems on my property and a hand pump to use in case of no power. Plus I have a few sandpoints that I have yet to use ready to pound a well nearly anywhere. Fish and Wild Game are plentiful and there aren't a lot of people in the winter months in my area. This summer I am going to build a couple of Walipini's which are like a mostly underground greenhouse that can grow food in the dead of winter with no need of electricity or heat source other than the sun. You load up 55 gallon drums with water ahead of freeze and they heat up as well during the day to help keep it warm and you use them to water the plants. Knowledge and information is the biggest assets though. I have over 50 USB hardrives full of information off the internet from medical to food to firearms etc. that would help if that information was not readily available. Small solar chargers would easily charge my phone and tablets for gaining access to them. We have an excellent off the grid communication system with several people. So really, the only thing that would make me leave would be an invading army or mob that numbers better than 300. We are set up to handle anything up to that point easily. More than that and then we might be in a bit of trouble at any given location of our group members. 

My place is designated as Main Home 1. Meaning that the others would come to my place first in the event of SHTF. If we were chased out, I could rig my place to "self-destruct" as a final offensive measure. Something I would only do as a true last resort. If need be, I do have some "safe" rooms I built into my home, not so much for myself and my family, but to use as models for one of my businesses which is designing, consulting and building safe (Panic) rooms for people on any budget. They range from turning a closet into a safe room to a large metal and concret walled "bunker" style safe room. With crime in the Liberal run cities like it has become, my "Closet safe rooms" have become very popular as they can be done starting at $300 and up. 

One additional thing, we are set up with more than required supplies to lend assistance to others. If you have to be to the point that you are essentially "hiding" from everyone and everything and willing to turn your back on decent people that need help, then you pretty much have lost already. Between the food stores we have, the ability to get and grow more, we are in a better position than most and as a leader in different clubs and organizations in my area, I feel it is my duty to help others when at all possible. Plus our medical supplies, basic equipment and individuals with medical experience, 2 doctors, 4 nurses in our group, we rival some small rural hospitals lol. So it would really take essentially a large invading army to get us to leave. Honestly though, I don't forsee that happening in my lifetime (another 30 years or so, hopefully lol).


----------



## Survival For The Poor

Look up the Chernobyl disaster if you have never heard of it. That whole city was evacuated, never to return. Even though I live on a farm 50 miles from the nearest major city, there is a nuclear power plant about 30 miles from my house. One reactor already malfunctioned a few years ago and has been shut down. Anything can happen, anywhere at anytime.


----------



## bearsergeant

I don’t mess with radiation.


----------



## RJAMES

Many in California are facing a dam failure


----------



## MosesStone

RJAMES said:


> Many in California are facing a dam failure


Very true! The imminent Oroville dam failure (I hope that they can rectify the situation before it truly gets out of hand) has me really thinking about how prone living in California makes many people. There is the threat of Wild fires, floods earthquakes and just about any other natural disaster you can think of. I feel like those are the kind of things that would force me to leave, but if it involved something that I could potentially fight against, then I would fortify my home and fight back. Unfortunately, it's pretty hard to fight an earthquake.


----------



## Grinch2

As many have said I do see a problem with bugging out, pretty much I have everything at my cabin, it is my bug out location. It is where all my preps are and it is a piece of land I know well. Now granted I won't be able to fend off AC-130's load dumping on my cabin, but come hell or high water it is where I am staying. Far from ideal for most, but a non-apocalyptic scenario is ideal for most, when S.H.T.F we got plans to do some looting and then dig in, I got a bug out bag ready but that's just in case we run out of ammo. Which in that case I figure we'd roughly be able to handle our own enough to where they'd need a dozer to clear the bodies away and we'd be able to run for our lives.


----------



## Southbound

Like sideKahr said, A meltdown of a nuclear reactor would send me packing or after I have eaten all my preps and hunted and fished all I could in my North Florida area.
I always thought I would have to Bug Out at some point. I am tackling this very subject in my newest book as we speak.
The hard part for me is the fact that I would have to pass over one of three large main bridges to get out of dodge.


----------



## 9UC

I have had an interest in Prepping for several years, but have had to keep it very low key from the onset as the wife and I are on opposite ends on the issue and it was creating some problems. As a result, I concentrate my efforts on my guns and building up my ammo stock for my two HGs and one rifle and have one can each for my three primaries with my to go supplies. Living just a couple of miles north of the Houston, TX city limits, the idea of having to bug in or bug hot has both good and bad points which I review on a continual basis. I'm now past 70 and I have to take that into consideration with any actions I should decide to take. Currently the only issues that I think would catch my attention would be major civil unrest or a major hurricane coming across Galveston/Houston. Civil disorder is the lesser of my concerns. Major Hurricanes would be. When hurricane Ike (IIRC) came across Galveston Island, we were living in Las Vegas at the time, the wife's family was living 115 miles north of where we are now located 15 miles outside the city limits of Crockett, TX and they ended up without power and water for three to four weeks. They ended up bailing and going to Dallas for the duration of the blackout. My "backdoor Prepping" comes into play here and our 35ft motorhome is the key. With the exception of food stock, perishables and meds, I keep it fueled, serviced and stocked with all other items that would be needed to survive if we had to vacate the area. Push comes to shove, we can make it to inlaws farm near Oklahoma City on one tank of fuel or as far west as Kerrville or San Angelo with me dragging the wife's car on a dolly and her driving my F-150. I use a bunch of the 15 qt Sterilite flat containers and rotate roughly a month's food supply. The containers pictured along with the 3 ammo cans is roughly about a third of what I keep packed under the bed in the guest room. I keep a stack of empty containers so that perishables can be packed as well.


----------



## Old SF Guy

It would take the disruption of supplies and free markets to make me leave. The moment this is impacted the natives will turn ravenous and it becomes a hostile place....I will establish my dominance in a more self sustaining environment before the idea becomes apparent to the masses.

He who is first....tends to be arguing from a position of authority.....especially when he is well trained...armed...and prepared.


----------



## warrior4

Imminent threat of massive destruction or massive unrest would probably be my trigger point. The biggest natural threat in my area is probably blizzard to which it's probably better to just hunker down. While we had a few protests following the election they were not all that big and were peaceful so the likelihood of massive unrest is fairly low in my estimation. Not that it can't happen, mind you. However Chicago is less than 5 hours away so it's the massed fleeing from there that might be a bigger issue.


----------



## Maine-Marine

a large armed military force with rolling stock and artillery.. I would be tossing things in the truck and heading for the back gate.. other wise nope, staying here


----------



## JustAnotherNut

As I've said elsewhere, I'd leave here in a heartbeat. But on the more realistic side, in most scenarios it would make better sense to stay put & make do with what we have available here. My biggest concern here is fresh water. Being in town, we're on city water. If that went out we'd be kinda screwed. I do have some bottled stored, but not enough to last us very long (maybe 2 weeks) for drinking & cooking. The nearest river or flowing water is about 10 miles away, other than the rain water in the ditches. Standing water source (water runoff pond) is still about 2-3 miles. 

Earthquakes don't give warning, so if it were big enough to knock out roads & such, everyone would be stuck whether ya liked it or not. 

About the only possibility that would definitely get us out of here, is if Mt Rainier erupted. With the experience of Mt St Helens in 1980, there were early warning signs & many were evacuated in plenty of time....they just didn't evacuate far enough out. Mt Rainier is much larger, has much more potential for mass destruction, and millions of people in it's path. One of the biggest issues with this, is the fact there is only 6 possible roads out from the West side......2 of which is the north & south direction of I-5. Canada or Oregon & beyond. The 4 mountain passes to the East and depending on the time of year atleast 2 if not 3 will be closed. Possibly the 4th as well. So that still narrows the options of getting out down to the I-5 corridor. I've already warned hubby years ago, that if Rainier even looks like it's waking up, I am packing up what I can & getting the heck out of here before the mad rush. We do have family & friends scattered across the country, that we would head to


----------



## Schramm

The only question I have to answer is... Is my children in danger? I dont care if it is civil unrest, a nuc, emp or anything in between. If my children are in danger I am out of there. I dont care if my husband is with me or not. (he is a nonprep.)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

What would make me leave the suburbs of a major city? Let me see...

Sunrise? 

Sunset?

Sunshine?

Night time?

All of the above.

I gotta be honest, I have no idea how you city folks can do it, being surrounded by all those random people. I get the shivers even driving through a city or burbs, can't imagine living there. If the SHTF, well... man, that sure would be a hella bad place to be.


----------



## stowlin

My wife gave notice in November that she would be leaving in May. Friday her boss moved her office of the last 8 years from a spot 3 blocks from home to down town Oakland. She's beside herself. Going to take 4 weeks of sick time still on the books and then were bugging out. To answer the OP when your boss messes with you so royally -you bug out.


----------



## Prepared One

stowlin said:


> My wife gave notice in November that she would be leaving in May. Friday her boss moved her office of the last 8 years from a spot 3 blocks from home to down town Oakland. She's beside herself. Going to take 4 weeks of sick time still on the books and then were bugging out. To answer the OP when your boss messes with you so royally -you bug out.


It would be all I could do to keep from having a long unpleasant talk with your wife's boss. What an ass.


----------



## jimLE

anything that'd make it unsafe enough,where it could be a life threatening situation..even if it means leaving without grabbing anything..on account,valuables can be replaced,life cannot be replaced..but yet.i will grab whats needed,if i have the time to do so..


----------



## Slippy

Do not say a damn thing to your wife's boss. Here's what you do.

Invite the sumbitch to a nice restuarant for dinner and drinks. Order Jack and Cokes for yourself but casually excuse yourself from the table and tell the waittress to not put any liquor in your drink, only coke. Buy him enough drinks to get him "legally" DUI. Then bump his car on the way out of the parking lot. Call the cops to file a police report and tell the cops that yes we have been drinking. You'll pass the Breathalizer and he will fail.

As he goes to jail remind him not to mess with your wife again...:vs_no_no_no:



stowlin said:


> My wife gave notice in November that she would be leaving in May. Friday her boss moved her office of the last 8 years from a spot 3 blocks from home to down town Oakland. She's beside herself. Going to take 4 weeks of sick time still on the books and then were bugging out. To answer the OP when your boss messes with you so royally -you bug out.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Depending on the situation, those suburbs may be a better bet than being alone in the country. 

We've been here for 19 years & know most of our neighbors within 2-4 blocks in any direction and on atleast speaking terms with others. Any of them know others too in a ripple out effect. If the need should arise, there would be quite the army available to defend our area in less than 20 minutes. And if necessary we could pool all our resources to make them stretch for better survival. What comes to mind often is the story of 'Stone Soup'. There are many versions, but what it comes down to is...everyone bring a little something to add to the pot and everyone benefitting from it.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

I can see many situations where staying where you are is no longer feasible. That's why we all have (or should have) back up plans. If or when the fateful day comes we all prepare for, it will be important to be able to adapt to it. There is no perfect location or perfect plan. Don't put all your eggs in one basket as they say. As for me, I'd leave EVERYTHING behind in a heartbeat if I had to before I'd just surrender to death. Survive one more day, one more week, one more month. That's why we learn all this shit. Adapt, improvise and overcome, but NEVER, EVER just give in or give up.


----------



## Aidjohn

And I'm not attached to the place, so I'm always ready to leave


----------



## whoppo

We live 15-20 minutes from Portland, 2 hours from Boston, in an area that was mostly covered with small family farms and woods.
Portland.. a small city by most standards, has seen significantly higher crime rates in recent years and is sprawling to a point where the country road we live on has become a busy commuter route. We've abandoned any thoughts of retiring in this town and have started development of our retirement property in the Green Mountains, in a fantastic community of hard working, self-reliant people, numbering just around 200.

While we're still planning and developing there, we have facilities there that would allow us to move in full-time tomorrow if need be.
So what would it take to convince us to retire a few years early and bug out permanently? Not much  Let's do the short list...

1) short term weather related events? nope
2) long term weather related events (flooding, etc)? Yup
3) Social unrest, marauding dirtbags? Yup
4) US involvement in another major war/conflict? Nope... well, not right away 
5) US involvement in a nuclear conflict? Possibly
6) Another Clinton in the white house? Yes... absolutely!
7) Complete economic collapse? Yes... absolutely!
8) We wake up one morning and simply say "screw it... we're outta here!"? Most likely... and this is actually the most likely scenario.

Note: in any planning for potential bug-outs, one of the first tasks needs to be identifying places to which you can go without trespassing or being without pre-existing resources... just "heading for the hills" will yield undesirable results.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

whoppo said:


> We live 15-20 minutes from Portland, 2 hours from Boston, in an area that was mostly covered with small family farms and woods.
> Portland.. a small city by most standards, has seen significantly higher crime rates in recent years and is sprawling to a point where the country road we live on has become a busy commuter route. We've abandoned any thoughts of retiring in this town and have started development of our retirement property in the Green Mountains, in a fantastic community of hard working, self-reliant people, numbering just around 200.
> 
> While we're still planning and developing there, we have facilities there that would allow us to move in full-time tomorrow if need be.
> So what would it take to convince us to retire a few years early and bug out permanently? Not much  Let's do the short list...
> 
> 1) short term weather related events? nope
> 2) long term weather related events (flooding, etc)? Yup
> 3) Social unrest, marauding dirtbags? Yup
> 4) US involvement in another major war/conflict? Nope... well, not right away
> 5) US involvement in a nuclear conflict? Possibly
> 6) Another Clinton in the white house? Yes... absolutely!
> 7) Complete economic collapse? Yes... absolutely!
> 8) We wake up one morning and simply say "screw it... we're outta here!"? Most likely... and this is actually the most likely scenario.
> 
> Note: in any planning for potential bug-outs, one of the first tasks needs to be identifying places to which you can go without trespassing or being without pre-existing resources... just "heading for the hills" will yield undesirable results.


All of my ancestors, going back 280 years, were from York County.
Both my parents were born in North Berwick.
Even though I'm a life long Floridian, the blood in my veins is 100% Maine.


----------



## rob123xyz

House destroyed. That's all folks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoppo

rice paddy daddy said:


> All of my ancestors, going back 280 years, were from York County.
> Both my parents were born in North Berwick.
> Even though I'm a life long Floridian, the blood in my veins is 100% Maine.


The York County line is about a 5 minute drive from my home


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My big dream is to take my travel trailer on a big road trip to once again see Wells Beach.
I'll be proud to buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Living in the Sandy Flood Zone.... Flooding!


----------



## SlowBoil

In the winter time they can burn it down around me because i'm not leaving. The rest of the year I'm not so hard headed.


----------



## homefire

people, war, scary sh*t headed to my door..


----------



## A Watchman

homefire said:


> people, war, scary sh*t headed to my door..


----------



## inceptor

A Watchman said:


>


----------



## Jammer Six

This is my home. I'm too old not to come back.

Nothing would make me leave and not come back; anything that bad would be fatal.


----------

